# Has anyone (or anyone's H) used Cordell & Cordell?



## persephone71 (May 21, 2013)

Wow..


All I can say is I'm buckling my seatbelt and getting ready for a long and painful (and expensive)divorce. 


STBXH has retained "Dad-friendly", "pro-father" Cordell & Cordell. According to the reviews, they are not well respected, not recommended by the state Bar Assoc (in my state), and are pretty much a high-priced racket.

When I retained a lawyer, I went to the state Bar Association and got recommendations. I didn't inquire whether they were "mom-friendly", primarily because I'm not looking for a pyrric victory...I want to end my marriage. And this is the ONLY way to do it.

I have informed him that he should have looked at more firms before making a decision. 

Yet, he was set on C&C, because (according to him) he needed to "quickly find someone to represent him, since he's only been served 2-weeks ago [and] *I AM CAUSING ALL OF THIS DRAMA BECAUSE I WANT A DIVORCE!!!*" 


Ok, fine.


As the opposing party, I understand it's somewhat inappropriate for me to "council" him on legal advice, yet he is the father of my children and despite wanting to D him, I'm not an ogre; and I don't want him screwed (financially) either. So I did encourage him to read some of their reviews. He basically told me that "this is all my fault" [and to] "go to hell."

*shrugs*

Besides, the more money they get, the less goes to our kids.

On the internet, C&C is known as "anti-mother", "pro-dad". Yet, beyond trying to make us out to be "crack-smoking, abusive, manipulative, cheating, gold-diggers" (which most judges are prepared for, and most of us moms are not), they do not really represent their clients well.

So after cleaning out his bank account to retain them, some paralegal in the office decided to take a peek at the court case docket, and informed him that he has an "emergency hearing scheduled for 7/1, in front of a judge." 

What's interesting is that he knew this.... 

Also, this information (temp motions) was given to my husband when he was served. As well as the upcoming 7/1 courtdate.

Yet, after speaking with C&C (and dropping a ridiculous retainer), he is now convinced that at the hearing on 7/1 that:

1- I WILL request that the judge kick him out
2- I WILL make allegations of physical abuse, terroristic threats and that I fear for my safety 
3- I WILL have him arrested on these allegations and file a temp order of protection
3- I WILL PERMANENTLY take his kids
4- I WILL take half of his paycheck until the divorce is final.

Um...ok. so now C&C attorneys are psychic mediums? 

BTW, I have NO INTENTION TO DO ANY OF THESE THINGS. I just need him to stop threatening me, act like an adult, accept his part of the responsibility for this failed marriage, get through this divorce with as amicable of a resolution keeping the KIDS NEEDS PRIMARY, and basically stop playing the same trifiling head-games he's played throughout this marriage.

My attny filed a hearing for temp maint, CS, temp phy custody. 

This was *A RESPONSE TO HIM THREATING TO MOVE OUT, TAKE MY KIDS AND LEAVE ME ON THE STREET*

Yet, all he can see is that *I WANT TO KICK HIM OUT*, get him arrested and go in his pocket!

:HEAD-SCRATCHER:

Ironincally, HIS OWN BEHAVIORS WHICH PRECIPITATED THE TEMP ORDER, are a non-issue. Yet, that C&C has told him that I will do this because...well, that's what we women-folk do!

So now, my husband has become the most irritated, annoyed and angry SOB ever! 

Thanks C&C! Now if he becomes abusive because you've scared the sh* t out of him, well...I hope your attorneys have criminal law experience and can defend him.

Anyone else have experience with these folks?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

All you have to do is read this board to understand that C&C are simply preparing him for what does often happen in these situations.

There are guys here that have orders for protection filed against them. One of the STBX's told him she could get what she wanted because she has a vagina - and she knows how to work the system.

Play it straight with him and I doubt there will be significant problems.


----------



## persephone71 (May 21, 2013)

Conrad said:


> All you have to do is read this board to understand that C&C are simply preparing him for what does often happen in these situations.
> 
> There are guys here that have orders for protection filed against them. One of the STBX's told him she could get what she wanted because she has a vagina - and she knows how to work the system.
> 
> Play it straight with him and I doubt there will be significant problems.


Thanks so much! That's my intent.

Yet, I'm also dealing with someone with a VERY overbearing and manipulative mother (she NEVER LIKED ME) who's also feeding him with a ton of garbage about how I'm so horrible and will only take his kids and go into his pockets.

So between her and C&C, I'm preparing for some drama.

I do think it's pretty stank, how SOME women will use the family court system to get back at a spouse. I also believe it's likewise stank that some lawyers will paint all STBX's with a broad, general brush.

Not all husbands are lying cheaters who beat the crap out of their wives.

Not all wives are opportunistic gold-diggers who want to trump up frivilous charges against him, just to pad her pocket.

I wish to D because the M is over. I filed "no-fault". 

Why?

Because I want to end the marriage, not decapitate him.

I will indeed look at some of the boards about C&C.

Best!


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

P71, I assume from your post that you filed and served him. How long have your problems been "stewing" before you served him? Was he caught unaware? It seems like he reacted from surprise. Can you fill us in on more?


----------



## persephone71 (May 21, 2013)

jay_gatsby said:


> P71, I assume from your post that you filed and served him. How long have your problems been "stewing" before you served him? Was he caught unaware? It seems like he reacted from surprise. Can you fill us in on more?



Hi Jay!

Our issues have been present for about 7-8 years. We've been M for 7, together for 10. We've worked through most, but some just keep popping up and there's just way too much damage to repair this. Besides, there is some SERIOUS IC work needed that precludes this relationship from working.

I'm currently in IC to address the issues from this M, and some of my own patterns of behavior. I am not bringing this gargage into my next R. No way!!!

Yes, he was served. He was NOT happy; and the only thing he stated was "it says here that you are trying to sue me for alimony!"

That was a bit overly simplistic, yet really gave me insight on where his interest lies.

After this, he's been a bit up and down.. Some days he's cold and distant (won't speak to me for HOURS), or just avoids me all day. And others he's attempting to connect, but only superficially.

Most recently, he tried to get me to go on vacation with he and the kids. I'm a bit concerned by this, as I think it's manipulative; and he's being coached to "be nice" to me so that I either drop the D or delay the hearing scheduled on 7/1.

I'm not doing either. I'm a complete mess and scared as hell. But I must do this....

Thanks for thinking of me and following my story. I'll keep you posted.


----------

